
Show HN: Sktchr – Balsamiq plugin for Sketch  - byedit
https://assemblymade.com/sktchr
======
anateus
I am a big fan of Sketch, and have used Balsamiq plenty. But this isn't a
"Show HN" this is an "Ask HN" or perhaps a "Request HN". Am I understanding
correctly you are not a developer and seeking someone to create this in
partnership with you?

Also, the blackletter font on the "product site" makes it extremely hard to
read.

------
gmays
I just added my name to the list. it looks interesting, I look forward to what
you guys come up with.

------
sbarre
Yeah this was a bit misleading. As a fan of both Balsamiq Mockups and Sketch,
I thought I was looking at an available product (or at least something in
progress, not a wish).

edit: I would _pay_ for this if it was available..

~~~
dshanahan
I'd pay too. Loving sketch.

------
andy_adams
Am I the only one surprised to read this line?

> More recently development on the product has stopped, or worse – fell
> behind.

Balsamiq looks to be going strong...at least I've not noticed anything wrong
with it.

~~~
dshanahan
Yeah, and very responsive team as well.

